# Debt-Talk Deadlock: Who Blinks First?



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_AP_

Debt-Talk Deadlock: Who Blinks First?

President Obama is holding firm on his $4-trillion plan that includes tax increases and changes in Medicare and Medicaid as congressional leaders head back to the White House today for more debt-reduction talks.
*Geithner: U.S. Default Would Be 'Catastrophic'* | *Rangel: 'Jesus Would Have Something to Say' About Debt Debate*
*OPINION: Obama Wants $1 Trillion More In Taxes On Top of What He's Already Signed*
*YOU DECIDE: **What's the Most Effective Action Obama and Congress Could Agree On to Solve Our Debt Crisis? *
*Watch President Obama's press conference at 11 a.m. on Fox News and FoxNews.com*


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Political Hotsheet Obama: No guarantee for Social Security checks 4 of 9 CBS News - Corbett B. Daly - ‎6 hours ago‎
President Obama on Tuesday said he cannot guarantee that retirees will receive their Social Security checks August 3 if Democrats and Republicans in Washington do not reach an agreement on reducing the deficit in the coming weeks. 
US's Pelosi: Medicare and Social Security Cuts Unacceptable IMarketnews.com

What a debt ceiling deal could mean for Medicare, Medicaid, Social Security Washington 

If this happens he will stand no chance of being re-elected


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Seniors are left wondering whether they will get their promised
retirement benefits after President Obama warns Social Security
checks may not go out next month if the debt ceiling is not 
raised. |

*HAPPENING NOW: **Click to Join*

*Americans Split on Debt Ceiling Fix* | *TAXPAYER CALCULATOR: **How Much Raised Debt Ceiling Costs You?*
*POWER PLAY: McConnell Proposal Sets Stage as Talks Continue* | *Bernanke: Fed Could Provide More Stimulus* 
*Is Budget Proposal Common Sense, or Recipe for Disaster?* | *Greenspan: It's Gen-Xers Fault They're Out of Work*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Obama on Debt: 'Enough Is Enough'



_AP_
Tempers flare in debt ceiling talks as Moody's considers
possible downgrade of U.S. credit rating, with House GOP
Leader Cantor saying Obama dared him to 'call my bluff,'
and then stormed out of room.

Lawmakers Differ on Reality of Debt Debate
Game Lets You Be a 'Budget Hero'
*If There's No Debt Deal, Who Gets Paid?*
*YOU DECIDE: **Where Should Money Go?*
*Can Social Security Money Be Delayed?*
*TAXPAYER CALCULATOR: **How Much Would Raised Debt Ceiling Cost You?*
*DR. ABLOW: The American Psyche and Debt*


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Political Grand Standing on both sides. wake me up when this is over. I'm in a media black out I get all my news from Mass cops


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_AP_
House Majority Leader Eric Cantor is being singled out 
as the one slowing down debt talks as Democrats label 
him 'childish' and call for him to be booted from negotiations 
over his refusal to put tax hikes on the table.

*Tempers Flare as Obama Walks Out of Talks* | *POWER PLAY: Dog Days of Debt* | *Party Leaders Reject Debt Talk Retreat*
*YOU DECIDE: **How Frustrated Are You With Debt Talks?* | *ROVE: Why Obama Owns Debt-Ceiling Disaster*


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

CJIS said:


> If this happens he will stand no chance of being re-elected


He will just blame the republicans for this disaster plan of his. The problems is that the Lib and Dem voters will believe him.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2011)

View attachment 2446


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

His ridiculous antics like walking out are a direct realtion to the fact that this man has never held a job, never been told NO or had a boss yell Hey Obama get your ass in gear and work harder, take your fuckin ball and go home.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2011)

7costanza said:


> His ridiculous antics like walking out are a direct realtion to the fact that this man has never held a job, never been told NO or had a boss yell Hey Obama get your ass in gear and work harder, take your fuckin ball and go home.


He's had the media and fellow Dems worshiping him and kissing his ass for his entire political career, and now that some people are actually standing up to him, he can't take it.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Let it default what is the worst that could happen?


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> He's had the media and fellow Dems worshiping him and kissing his ass for his entire political career, and now that some people are actually standing up to him, he can't take it.


Isn't that what usually happens to bullies when a kid finally stands up to him and refuses to give up his lunch money?


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

Almost three years later Bush is still to blame. It's all his fault people!

*Voters blame Bush more than Obama for the economy.*
July 14, 2011. Voters are increasingly displeased with President Obama's handling of the economy, but a new poll finds most Americans still think George W. Bush is responsible for the nation's dismal financial state. According to a new Quinnipiac poll, 54 percent of those surveyed say Bush is responsible for the "current condition" of the economy, compared to just 27 percent who blame Obama. Among self-described independent voters, a key 2012 voting bloc, the number shifts slightly: 49 percent point the finger at the former GOP president, while 24 percent blame Obama.
Supporters of Obama's re-election will no doubt view the number as a good sign for the president's bid for a second term. But they shouldn't get excited yet.
Polls over the last year have consistently found that voters continue to blame Bush more than Obama for the struggling economy. Yet Obama and Democrats have consistently struggled to translate that displeasure with Bush into a vote against GOP candidates.
But that could be changing. While Obama's approval rating on the economy is nothing short of dismal-just 38 percent approve-the Quinnipiac poll finds more Americans trust the president on the issue than the GOP congress, 45 percent to 38 percent. Meanwhile, 48 percent of those surveyed say they will blame the GOP congress if a debt deal isn't approved, compared to 34 percent who say they will blame the Obama administration.
Those aren't great numbers for Republicans who are likely to face just as much political peril as Obama in 2012 if the economy doesn't improve over the next year.
The Quinnipiac poll also finds major support for one of the concessions Obama has called for in the debt deal: 67 percent say any deal on the deficit should also include tax increases on the wealthy and corporations, in addition to spending cuts.
Voters blame Bush more than Obama for the economy | The Ticket - Yahoo! News


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

GOP Answer to Debt Crisis: 'Cut, Cap and Balance'

Republicans aim to reduce, limit federal spending 
and increase debt-ceiling; Obama says it isn't 'credible'

*America's Biggest Debt Crisis Is at Home*
*OPINION: 7 Myths About Looming Debt-Ceiling 'Disaster'*
*YOU DECIDE: **Do You Believe White House Claim About Debt Deadline?*


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Jackson Lee: Congress complicating debt ceiling because Obama is black*

Rep. Sheila Jackson Lee (D-Texas) on Friday strongly suggested that members of Congress are making it difficult for President Obama to raise the debt ceiling because of his race.
"I do not understand what I think is the maligning and maliciousness [toward] this president," said Jackson Lee, a member of the Congressional Black Caucus. "Why is he different? And in my community, that is the question that we raise. In the minority community that is question that is being raised. Why is this president being treated so disrespectfully? Why has the debt limit been raised 60 times? Why did the leader of the Senate continually talk about his job is to bring the president down to make sure he is unelected?"

Jackson Lee: Congress complicating debt ceiling because Obama is black - The Hill's Floor Action


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

She should be fuckin fired for a statment like that.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Well you know when you have nothing constructive to add to support your argument, it's time to place the race card (or the female card or the disabled card, etc.) It's the grown up version of the old playground "yeah..... wellllll...... you...... YOU SMELL!"


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Kerry: GOP 'Extremists' To Blame For Debt Showdown

Sen. Says Dems Ready To Make Concessions

*BOSTON -- *Sen. John Kerry is blaming "a few ideological extremists" in the Republican Party for jeopardizing the nation's economy by refusing to negotiate a deal to raise the nation's debt limit ahead of an Aug. 2 deadline. Kerry told reporters Friday that Democrats are ready to make concessions on safety net programs but some Republicans have refused to budge from their demand that no taxes, even on the nation's wealthiest, be part of that deal. The Massachusetts Democrat said extra revenues are critical to any deal. Otherwise, he said, the cost of raising the debt ceiling will fall entirely "on the backs of working Americans."

Read more: Kerry: GOP 'Extremists' To Blame For Debt Showdown - Politics News Story - WCVB Boston​


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

What a bunch of useless cunts the democrats are.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

> Sen. John Kerry is blaming "a few ideological extremists" in the Republican Party for jeopardizing the nation's economy by refusing to negotiate a deal to raise the nation's debt limit ahead of an Aug. 2 deadline.


With all due respect Senator Kerry (and I have no respect for you), I think the "few ideological extremists" would be the majority of the United States House of Representatives, and a good portion of the United States Senate.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> With all due respect Senator Kerry (and I have no respect for you), I think the "few ideological extremists" would be the majority of the United States House of Representatives, and a good portion of the United States Senate.


+ 99% of the American CITIZENS

---------- Post added at 08:26 ---------- Previous post was at 07:35 ----------

Obama Takes Debt Appeal to Public

_AP_

With deficit reduction talks at a standstill, President Obama 
is calling on the public 'to play their part' to help get a deal 
done as Republicans blame Democrats for failing to embrace 
adequate budget cuts.
*Farm Groups Rush to Save Gov't Subsidies*
*Obama's Numbers for Support Don't Add Up*
*GOP Pushes for Balanced-Budget Amendment*
*YOU DECIDE: **Do You Believe White House Claim About Debt Deadline?*


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

Let's cut to the chase....why is Obama so hell-bent on raising the debt ceiling? So he can raise taxes and spend us even further into economic oblivion.

January 2013 can't come soon enough.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Dem Gov. Accuses GOP of Trying to Hurt Economy


Head of Democratic Gov. Association says GOP is 
sabotaging debt talks to ensure Obama won't win 
re-election

*Rep.: Race Is Delaying Debt Solution*
*Obama Appeals to Public*
*OPINION: Obama Doesn't Know First Thing About Economy*
*YOU DECIDE: **Do You Believe White House Claim About Debt Deadline?*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

WH Holding Out for Grand Deficit Deal



_AP_

White House budget director Jack Lew says the Obama 
administration is looking to strike the 'largest deal possible' 
over next two weeks as debt talks continue on multiple tracks.
*Lawmakers Struggle to Find Detour Around Debt Impasse*
*Raising the Debt Ceiling and Consequences of Elections*
*OPINION: Obama Doesn't Know First Thing About Economy*
*YOU DECIDE: **Do You Believe White House Claim About Debt Deadline?*


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Senate to stay in session until debt limit deadlineChicago Tribune - ‎25 minutes ago‎
The United States Senate will hold daily sessions, including on weekends, until legislation is passed to raise the country's limit on borrowing, Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid said Monday. 
Reid: Senate to stay in session until debt limit hike passes Washington Post

Most Americans disapprove of how GOP has handled the debt-ceiling crisis, says ... New


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Globe and Mail


Debt ceiling debate turns 'scary' Politico - ‎1 hour ago‎ 









Washington's frayed nerves showed through Monday amid tough talk on the right, a White House veto threat, canceled weekend passes and the top Senate Democrat likening default to a "very, very scary" outcome even for those "who believe government should *...

Coburn Ups Ante in Debt Ceiling Standoff, Pushes Plan to Save $9 Trillion Fox News - Jim Angle - ‎36 minutes ago‎
At a time when President Obama and lawmakers of both parties are struggling to find spending cuts of $2 trillion to $4 trillion, Sen. Tom Coburn, R-Okla. 
Debt deal update: Sen. Tom Coburn proposes $9 trillion in spending cuts The State Column

Coburn unveils $9 trillion plan Politico

*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Debt Plan Can Make or Break 2012 Election


*

POWER PLAY:* Frustrations grow as debt talks grind 
to a halt and parties remain divided with 2012 looming

*House Republicans Set to Vote on Debt Plan*
*Former CBO Director: Failure to Raise Debt Ceiling Would Be Felt by All Americans*
*Coburn Raises Stakes in Debt Talks With $9T Plan*
*OPINION: Grow Up and Get Deal Done*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Dems Trying to Box In
House GOP on Debt



*POWER PLAY:* Republicans hard-pressed to have 
their own plan, may have to sign on for 'Gang of 6' deal

*White House Moves to Give Congress More Time to Strike Deal*
*ROVE: How GOP Can Seal Deal*
*Weekly Jobless Claims Rise More Than Expected*
*DR. KEITH: 99 Weeks of Unemployment = Depression*


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Republican enforcer of "no tax" pledge signals leewayReuters - Donna Smith, Andy Sullivan - ‎29 minutes ago‎
WASHINGTON (Reuters) - An influential conservative activist who has pushed Republican lawmakers to reject tax increases signaled some leeway on the issue Thursday, which a leading Democrat said may help lawmakers reach a deal to reduce the deficit and ... 
Democrats pounce on Norquist tax comments Politico

Anti-Tax Zealot Grover Norquist Is Fine With Letting Bush Tax Cuts Expire New York Magazine

Salon - USA Today (blog) - Business Insider - Washington Post all 66 news articles »

 Globe and Mail 

Boehner: House GOP willing to compromise on debtThe Associated Press - ‎21 minutes ago‎
WASHINGTON (AP) - House Speaker John Boehner says House Republicans are willing to compromise on a budget deal to increase the government's ability to borrow as long as the package does not include tax increases. 
Reid Says 'Untoward' for U.S. House to Take Weekend Off Bloomberg

Weekend Warriors: Senate Plans Symbolic Deficit Vote on Saturday Wall Street Journal


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Amid debt talks, House budget plan faces Senate

The Senate is moving to cast away a budget cutting plan passed by the Republican-controlled House, clearing the way for increasingly urgent government talks over raising the nation's debt ceiling. President Barack Obama and House Speaker John Boehner searched once more for an ambitious $4 trillion grand bargain, but officials said wide differences remained.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

If the White House and lawmakers cannot reach a deal 
to raise the country's debt ceiling by Aug. 2, it will fall 
to President Obama and Treasury Secretary Timothy 
Geithner to determine how Uncle Sam pays his bills.

*Amid Debt Talks, House Budget Plan Faces Senate* | *Debt Talks a Lesson in Congressional Physics* | *User's Manual to the Debt Ceiling*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Senate Dems Kill GOP's 'Cut, Cap and Balance'

Senate votes 51-46 to kill House GOP budget proposal blasted by Majority Leader Reid

*As Temperatures Soar in Washington, So Do Tempers *


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Can Debt Talks Be Saved? Obama Calls New Meeting

Boehner says he'll deal with Senate instead of 
White House, as Obama warns both sides are 
'out of time'

*VIDEOS: Obama* | *Boehner*
*OPINION: Washington, Time to Put on Your Big Boy Pants*
_*'Cost of Freedom' at 10 a.m. ET*_


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Lawmakers Seek Debt Deal Before Asia Markets Open

To avoid possible stock plunge, pols will work to 
reach agreement before Asia markets open Monday

*Watch Speaker Boehner Exclusively on 'Fox News Sunday'*
*VIDEO: Credit Downgrade Possible Before Debt Deadline*
*Weekend Meetings End With No Deal in Sight*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

House GOP Preps for Debt Bill Vote



_AP_
House Republicans are moving toward a vote on a 
debt-ceiling package, after House Speaker 
John Boehner said President Obama's 'balanced 
approach' to deficit reduction means more spending 
and taxes.
*OBAMA:* *TRANSCRIPT* | *VIDEO*
*BOEHNER: **TRANSCRIPT* | *VIDEO*

Capitol Hill Switchboards Overloaded
*Fox Business Exclusive: *Obama Tells Banks U.S. Not Defaulting
*Top Ten Investments if U.S. Defaults *
*Dems Pressured From Left*
*OPINION: One Sentence That Could End the Debt Impasse*
*YOU DECIDE: **What Worries You?*


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2011)

Don't back down Republicans, this is a defining moment for the future of this country.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

This whole thing is a joke Pass or Fail the only ones that are going to suffer is us.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*House GOP revolts against Boehner plan*

House Republicans do not have enough support to pass their debt-ceiling increase plan on their own, a top conservative said Tuesday as his party's leaders tried to cobble together a coalition of Republicans and Democrats to put the bill over the top.
"There are not 218 Republicans in support of this plan," Rep. Jim Jordan, an Ohio Republican who heads the powerful conservative caucus in the House, told reporters Tuesday morning.
That means Speaker John A. Boehner will have to rely on Democrats to pass the $1.2 trillion spending cuts plan - support Democrats' top vote-counter said he'll be hard-pressed to gain. Minority Whip Steny H. Hoyer said "very few" Democrats will vote for the Boehner plan, though he acknowledged there could be some.

House GOP revolts against Boehner plan - Washington Times

---------- Post added at 14:24 ---------- Previous post was at 14:23 ----------

*They caved!!!!! *:stomp:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

House GOP Sets Vote on Debt Bill



_AP_

House Republicans are pressing ahead with a vote on a newly 
modified plan to stave off an unprecedented government default, 
despite threat of White House veto.


*How Far Is WH Willing to Go in Debt Debate?*
*Biggest Day in Boehner's Political Career?*
*Tea Party Activists Target Boehner*
What Downgrade Day Will Look Like
*Taxpayer Calculator*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_AP_

After failing to secure votes needed for a Republican 
deficit-reduction bill, House GOP leaders return with 
modifications aimed at satisfying Tea Party members.

*Congress Talks Defense Cuts*
*Time for 'Plan C' in Debt Crisis Talks?*
*POWER PLAY: Debt Deal May Depend on Obama Staying Silent*
*Taxpayer Calculator: **Debt Limit*
*How Much is $4 Trillion?* 
*OPINION: Lawmakers Need to Stop Manufacturing Crisis, Hash Out Deal*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

GOP gets behind speaker's debt ceiling plan, which passes 
without Democratic support, as Senate tries to advance its 
own plan to avert default.

| *VIDEO: Boehner Tells Dems, 'Put Something on the Table'*

*Balanced Budget: Debt Cure or Bad Medicine?* | *YOU DECIDE: **Would You Vote for Balanced Budget Amendment?*
*VIDEO: President Urges Compromise on Debt Ceiling* | *Obama's Job Approval Hits New Low*
*President's Twitter Experiment: Epic Fail* | *Economy Slows as Americans Cut Back* | *Apple Has More Cash Than U.S.*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Tea Party's last stand?

By Hillary Chabot
Hard-bargaining Congressional Tea Party Republicans are rolling the dice in a high-stakes gamble - holding fast to their balanced budget vows in a daring debt-ceiling showdown that could gain them major clout in the next election or cost them big-time...

77 Comments

Video

Gallery

Obama urges parties to reach deal to avert default
Dems, GOP still at loggerheads as clock ticks
Boehner, Obama relationship tested in debt fight
DeMint directs tea party drive on debt, deficits 
More On:

+ Tea party
+ John Boehner
+ Harry Reid


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2011)

I read somewhere that after Obama announced on Twitter that he supported Harry Reid's debt plan, over 33,000 people left his network.

Damn the torpedoes, full speed ahead!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

'Significant Progress' in Debt Talks]



AP

GOP, White House make 'significant progress' to
avert government default with framework for deal
that would raise the nation's debt limit by about
$2.4 trillion and require Congress to vote on a
balanced budget amendment.

*Fight Tests Leadership of Obama, Boehner*
*VIDEO: Did Obama Manufacture Crisis?*
*VIDEO: U.S. 'Disgusted With Both Parties'*
*Debt Worries Plague Troops*
*VIDEO: Downgrade a Done Deal?*
*YOU DECIDE: **Vote for Amendment?*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Senate GOP leader: Getting close to a debt deal

White House and congressional negotiators sought to reassure the nation that they would beat a Tuesday deadline for averting the first federal default in history. But as Congress prepared to convene for a rare Sunday session, a final deal to raise the debt ceiling and reduce the deficit remained elusive.

States ponder: What happens when the money stops?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

AP Source: Obama, Boehner, Democrats Strike Debt Deal to Head Off Government Default


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Obama, Congressional Leaders Strike
Debt Deal - Now, Can They Sell It?]



AP
Wall Street is poised for a strong opening this morning as 
stock markets in Asia (left) and Europe breathe a sigh of 
relief after news that President Obama and congressional 
leaders have struck a deficit-reduction deal - but Tea Party
Republicans, hard-Left progressives and Congressional Black 
Caucus members could make it a tough sell in the House.


How the Debt Deal Could Fall Apart
Raw Data: Dem Fact Sheet on Debt Crisis
*Follow Debt Drama Play-by-Play: House Republican Says Leadership Has 'Surrendered' on Obama Care*
*House Republican to Obama: Stop Tweeting*
*Debt Deal Lifts Europe's Markets*
2012 GOP Candidate Reactions to Deal
*VIDEO: Obama Announces Debt Deal *
_Follow the Debt Ceiling Drama on Wall Street @ Fox Business Network_


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Senate takes up debt limit bill, passage likely

With just hours left before the national debt bumps against its ceiling, emergency bipartisan legislation to allow the government to borrow more faces one final test in the Senate. Expected passage there sends the bill to President Barack Obama, averting a potentially disastrous, first-ever government default and making a down payment toward taming out-of-control budget deficits.

Giffords' vote the most memorable of all

---------- Post added at 07:58 ---------- Previous post was at 06:56 ----------

AP

HIGH NOON: Senate Sets Debt Vote

Senate is expected to approve bipartisan debt package just 
hours before the midnight deadline, sending the plan to Obama's
desk for a signature to avoid what would be first-ever U.S. default.

Debt Ceiling: Budget Experts See Deal as 'Spit in the Ocean' | *Follow the Debt Drama, Play by Play*
Giffords Met by Loud Cheers on Return to House | Putin Calls U.S. a 'Parasite' on World Economy | *U.S. Debt Clock*
*BOLTON: Debt Deal's Threat to Security* | California Gets Advanced Loan in Case Interest Rates Spike Over Debt Deal
*YOU DECIDE: **Would You Vote for Deficit-Reduction Plan?* | R.I. City Files for Bankruptcy After No Pension Agreement


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

[URL="http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/08/01/us-russia-putin-usa-idUSTRE77052R20110801"]Putin says U.S. is a parasite on global economy reuters.com - LAKE SELIGER, Russia (Reuters) - Russian Prime Minister Vladimir Putin accused the United States Monday of living beyond its means like a parasite ... 4 hr 42 min ago


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

fucking republicans never learn....


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*China says debt financing unlikely 'to save' US, EU*

*AFP - *China said Friday that debt deals in the United States and in Europe would not be enough to save their economies and "concrete steps" must be taken to rebalance the global economy.
"The only way the Americans have come up with to improve economic growth has been to take on new loans to repay the old ones," a blistering commentary published on the official Xinhua news agency said.
"To eat May's grain in April, however, will never be a permanent solution to a problem," the report said.

China says debt financing unlikely 'to save' US, EU - FRANCE 24


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

In lieu of what the odrama administration has done to our economy, here's a tip to maintain your financial security:

*If you had purchased $1,000 of shares in Delta Airlines one year ago,
you would have $49.00 today! If you purchased $1,000 of shares in AIG, you would have $33.00. If you purchased $1,000 of shares in Lehman Brothers, you would have $0.00 today.
But, if you purchased $1,000 worth of beer, drank all the beer, turned in the aluminum cans for recycling, you would have $214.00.
Therefore the best current investment plan is to drink heavily & recycle.
It is called the 401-Keg Plan.*


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

LGriffin said:


> Therefore the best current investment plan is to drink heavily & recycle.


I've been trying to tell people this for years.


----------

